# Bilboa ferry



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am at the moment in Southern Spain and have just booked ferry Bilboa to Portsmouth at a cost of £289 which includes a two berth cabin, cheaper than driving to Calais Dover.
Anyone know of a stopover for the night at Bilboa or can you stay at the ferry terminal


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Depends if you want to stop in/around Bilbao, or are happy to stop beforehand. Last time we did it, we found http://www.camping-riaza.com/?lng=1 near Riaza, which is about 3 hours from the port. Fabulous site, newly opened at Easter 2007.

Dougie.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dougie, Just had a quick look at the Riaza website, certainly looks like a good couple of days stopover before the ferry, Tom


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Dougie, Just had a quick look at the Riaza website, certainly looks like a good couple of days stopover before the ferry, Tom


It is. First-class restaurant in a mountain setting, only about 10km off the motorway. We were about the first to visit after it opened (as it happened), and the facilities were ultra-pristine. It's designed to cater mainly for camping skiers, and as I say, the surroundings are beautiful.

Dougie.


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

if i was you i would stop on ferry terminal nice and secure and only thirty yards to ferry we there is usually a man in a hut just tell him you are catching ferry and he will tell you where to go dont worry you wont be there on your own its usually like a campsite plus you can also have a look around the shops we have done it and it was great we will be doing it again in april when we are using that ferry to come back. have fun


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

ps, and its free that cant be bad.


----------



## woodhouseman (Oct 30, 2008)

tombo5609 said:


> I am at the moment in Southern Spain and have just booked ferry Bilboa to Portsmouth at a cost of £289 which includes a two berth cabin, cheaper than driving to Calais Dover.
> Anyone know of a stopover for the night at Bilboa or can you stay at the ferry terminal


 If you want a spot close to the ferry try the sea front in Algorta its opposite the habor you can park in the marina along the sea front or in the old port aprox 12 km to ferry 400 metres to metro for Bilbao 80 cents each way


----------

